# We got 'um!



## Harbison

*We got um! (Part 1 of 3)*
Florida, as we have heard many times, is recognized as the 'Fishing Capital of the World!' Exactly how good is this tropical wonderland during the very hottest months of the year? Will we be able to say, 'We got 'um?' Or would the old cliche, 'That's why they call it fishing' be more appropriate? Let's go see together as we explore one of the best known areas in the state, the vast Florida Middle Grounds. The Middle Grounds, 100 miles North West of Central Florida, is know for it's natural coral structures, sharp ledges dropping thirty feet or more, and numerous ship wrecks, A true fisherman's paradise. The Grounds is home to over 170 species of fish. To adequately explore the Middle Grounds will take some serious time. Come along with me as we spend a week on the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida. Our journey will consist of three consecutive 39 hour over-night trips, with three different Captains. Will will cover the Grounds from the Southern edge, to the Northern most corners. The Florida Fisherman is well equipped for such an excursion. The food is great, the bunks are clean, soft, and very well air conditioned. Be sure to bring a cover, you will need it even during the hottest parts of the day. The hot showers help provide all the creature features of home. 
Let the great adventure begin. First up, Friday afternoon, Captain Bryon guides the Florida under John's Pass bridge and punches in the numbers for the far Northern perimeters of the Florida Middle Grounds. Many troll for kings on the ay out; most hit the bunks. The great battles sure to come will be long & hard fought. It takes us until 2 A.M. Saturday morning to reach the Northern most edges of the Grounds. First up, the elusive mangrove snapper. This notorious bait thief is ever so hard to catch in 125 feet of water. The bite is immediate, and the fish are big. Way to go Rich:

Mister Scott, what a nice king:

Sir, now that's a nice way to begin the great AJ battle:

The Florida's # 1 huge fish box is all but full way before sun-up:

As that old sun makes it's daily appearance the American reds are big and full of fight:

Hold on! That's no red snapper; it's a mighty goliath grouper. Joe, our trusted mate, soon to be Captain Joe, goes the extra mile in venting the great fish. The huge grouper dives instantly, thanks Joe for a job well done, very well done:

The great mango bite continues. Look at the size of that snapper:

Wow! Talk about a great battle: 

Mister Chris Hufstedler is using live pin fish in his quest for gag grouper:

The gags are getting even bigger:

The kings are ready for action:

Master Jerett Cook, that's a mangrove snapper to be proud of. Can't help but wonder how this young man would do on a really big fish. Will he get the chance? Only time will tell:

The great AJ battles continue:

OK! Master Cook, here is your big chance. Are you man enough?
Sir, your 'right of passage' is at hand. No more will you be called Master Cook, but Mister Jerett Cook, master angler. Sir, the eighth grade class of Osceola Middle school, Largo, Florida, can be very proud of this man among men. Wouldn't it be something if Mister Cook was to win the AJ jack pot?

Trip number one has now come to an end. Only one thing remains, who will be, 'In the money?' Mister Cook, take your place among men of the Florida Fisherman ll.


----------



## Harbison

*We got 'um! (Paart 2 of 3)*

We got 'um! (Part 2 of 3)
Next up, Sunday, three P.M. A private charter. Captain Garett Hubbard is proud to guide 'Fire-fighters & Friends' to the middle stomping grounds of the Florida Middle Grounds. A the sun comes up the Florida's huge number one fish box is, once again, all but full. This is getting to be a habit:

The mighty AJ's attack...I am stronger than you; I will bring you to your knees:





The American reds prove to be big & strong. See you in October:

Even the trigger fish are huge out here:

The gags refuse to be left out:

As we say good-buy to the second leg of our trip, Captain Garett Hubbard is so proud of us:


----------



## Realtor

Yepper, ya sure did !!!! Nice!


----------



## Harbison

*We got 'um (Part 3 of 3)*

We got 'um! (Part 3 of 3)
OK! It's now Tuesday afternoon, three P.M. Time for our final excursion of a long week into the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. Captain Mark Hubbard is guiding us to the Southern edges of the Grounds. For those who troll on the way out the kings are running big and hungry:

Wow! Look at that mutton snapper:

Leo, now that's a king sized porgy to be proud of:

Mister Huy Nguyen's beautiful mahi-mahi comes with a story. A flying fish glided onto the Florida and hit Huy on the leg. This master angler put the flying fish into his live-well. A short time later Mister Nguyen notices a large mahi chasing flying fish. He tosses his live flying fish at the rainbow colored trophy, an instant hook-up. After a fifteen minute battle, and two mighty leaps, the great fish is gracing the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. Kyle, filling in for a vacationing Will, and master chef Tammy are so proud of Mister Huy Nguyen. Great job, great job indeed!

The gag grouper are ready to challenge us:

Mister Huy Nguyen is putting on quite a show:

Mister Nguyen, and his friend Mister Ty bui, are fishing the bow of the Florida. Don't even think about trying to convince them that the only place to be on a head boat is the stern:

Oh No! Still another terrible lion fish. They seem to be more common every trip:

Roger, now that's an almaco jack to be proud of:

Way to go Mister Willis. That's really big for an almaco:

The kings join the party:

Master fisherman, Mister Justin Perlow, is determined to beat his personal best AJ. Well, 54 pounds is a lot of AJ to beat. Justin decides to try a large spade fish to entice a monster amber jack. Oh No! Let the great battle begin. On and on goes the fight of all fights. It's really hot. Justin is ringing wet. Forty-five minutes later we see color, the silver color of a huge AJ. Mister Perlow, sir, you have met the monster; the beast is no more. You have earned the respect of Captain Hubbard and everyone on the Florida Fisherman ll:

One final gag before heading home:

As all good things must, our week long excursion into the fabulous Florida Middle must come to an end. And what a trip it was. New friends, thousands of pounds of fresh fish, and memories to last a life time. Who could ask for anything more? 
Back at the dock, Joe (L), Tammy, and Kyle are all smiles:

Captain Hubbard, thanks for guiding us on still another adventure to remember. An epic journey into the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds:

We will never forget this trip. How could we?

Justin's monster AJ easily won the jack pot. A new personal best, 80.7 pounds. And, Mister Huy Nguyen, fishing the bow of the Florida, won the snapper and grouper jack pots. 

Exactly how good is this tropical wonderland during the very hottest months of the year?
One word says it all, Outstanding!
We got 'um!



Check out the action packed video. See Mister Jerett Cook, and Mister Justin Perlow battle the monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds. 
(Click on the YouTube link)





 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison

*Thanks*

Thanks! We are having a blast! The only thing that would make our trips better would be if you were with us.


----------



## Jason

DANG!!!!!! That was a mule of a gag~!~ You may not catch any more fish in the sea, looks like you caught em all!!!! Dang fine time I bet!!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Are the lion fish being caught in the mouth, or snagged? Never heard of anyone catching one before. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison

They are being caught in the mouth. I think they are biting on shrimp. Will try to find out more information the next time I see one caught. Have seen numerous ones this year. As far as I can remember I have never seen one before this year. I want to go again this weekend, however the weather report is really lousy.


----------



## PJIII

Always love reading your reports! Thank you


----------



## Loruna

Holy cow, that looks epic!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so very much. I put everything I have into these reports. Sharing both hunting & fishing adventures has become a real passion with me. To know that fellow sportsmen/women follow my adventures with me encourages me to want to be the best I can possibly be. Thank you!


----------



## Candy

Fantastic Fishing Report!

I am especially interested in the exact rig and bait used that caught the lionfish. If the person that caught it wouldn't mind, I would love to talk to him.

Candy Hansard
Vice President and Reef Deployment Director
Emerald Coast Reef Association Inc.
[email protected]
www.ecreef.org


----------



## Harbison

Thanks!
Unfortunately I have no idea who actually caught that lion fish. Leaving now for the Florida Fisherman. I will ask the mates if they know anything about it. 
In the future I will try to get names.


----------



## reeltime

Great report!! 

Only chance I've had to fish the Middle Grounds was with a buddy returning a 65' Billy Holton to West Palm. It was an epic trip as well. Anyone that can make it out there needs to go for it.


----------



## 192

Great report!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Sir,
Always enjoy reading your descriptive and picture-laden reports. Keep 'em coming, & catch 'em up.

From the west side of FL!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

That's a huge lion fish. Cook that bad boy up. VERY tasty.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys! You are why I do what I do! 
I have heard lion fish are very good eating


----------



## Candy

Thanks Harbison for trying to find out who caught the lionfish. It's very important to learn how he did it. Our fishery is in grave danger from the uncontrolled population explosion of the lionfish and catching them on a hook is very rare.

If we could learn how it was caught, maybe we could hold lionfish tournaments for hook & line fishermen.

Can't wait to hear back from you!


----------



## Harbison

When I go this weekend I will ask the mates if they know anything about the lion fish. I will ask them to pay close attention from now on. I will report anything I find out. 
 Thanks for asking. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy

We're booked! :thumbup: Due in large part to Bob's great reports, a couple of buddy's and I are booked on the September 20th trip. Looking forward to fishing somewhere new, and meeting some new friends. Sea-r-cy


Oops, September 20


----------



## Harbison

Sir, it will be an honor. Are you sure you mean October 20? That's a Sunday. The Florida sometimes runs private charters on Sunday. If so, I want to go

Bob


----------

